# How long portuguese embassies take to issue study visa/tourist visa



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

Can any one tell me how long portuguese embassies take to issue study visa? As I came to know that they don't decide themselves while send the file to SEF portugal and issue the visa after receiving their decision. 
Kindly share your experience along with location of the embassy you applied and received the visa.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

asmay said:


> Can any one tell me how long portuguese embassies take to issue study visa? As I came to know that they don't decide themselves while send the file to SEF portugal and issue the visa after receiving their decision.
> Kindly share your experience along with location of the embassy you applied and received the visa.


Didn't we do all this before? With the UAE or Dubai?


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

No one told me how long embassies take to issue visa.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Perhaps your question would be best asked on a forum that is popular with non-EU students studying in Portugal? Does the University at which you intend to study host a student forum for questions like this, or perhaps their admissions department would be familiar with the processes?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Or perhaps ask & keep asking on the SEF Facebook page?


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

asmay said:


> No one told me how long embassies take to issue visa.


Because nobody knows. I would imagine it's like asking the length of a piece of string.


----------

